# The art of writing



## Fillipi

Writing is the art of grasping something abstract and transferring it to another through the process of literary expression, making it then tangible to the reader. Like all true art form it is the transmission of the essence of an idea, thought or emotion to another, it posses the ability to plant a seed into the mind and hearts of those who study the fruits of its expression. This is why art in all its forms is an essential part of human evolution, through it we are inspired, enlightened and transformed. For many it is the catalyst of transformation, the spark that ignites a fire. To study art is to peek into the soul of another and walk away with a little part of that essence for our journey, stashing it in the bag of perspectives and insights. Writing and reading has been one of the primary catalysts of transformation in my life, there have been countless times where I’ve read a book or even a few phrases and the ingesting of that causes wonderful insights and a higher perspective. This is why reading and writing is my art of choice, it is my shield and my sword, my bow and my arrow. I encourage everyone to always find and fuel the outlet for your expression, I believe that to be a very essential part of the human experience, it helps develop our innate gifts and offer it to the world. Even if no one in the world sees your paintings, reads your book or hears your melodies, it is the journey that counts and the process of creation that nurtures our truest of selves.

Fillipi Rocha


----------



## JudyLea64

This is a lovely description of what the art of writing means to you. I makes me want to explore what it means to me. I don't know if your goal was to inspire someone else, but you did. 

Breaking it up into paragraphs would make it a little easier to read. Other than that, I think it's great.


----------



## Blade

JudyLea64 said:


> Breaking it up into paragraphs would make it a little easier to read. Other than that, I think it's great.



Good idea.:eagerness:

Writing is the art of grasping something abstract and transferring it to another through the process of literary expression, making it then tangible to the reader. Like all true art form it is the transmission of the essence of an idea, thought or emotion to another, it posses the ability to plant a seed into the mind and hearts of those who study the fruits of its expression. 

This is why art in all its forms is an essential part of human evolution, through it we are inspired, enlightened and transformed. For many it is the catalyst of transformation, the spark that ignites a fire. To study art is to peek into the soul of another and walk away with a little part of that essence for our journey, stashing it in the bag of perspectives and insights. 

Writing and reading has been one of the primary catalysts of transformation in my life, there have been countless times where I’ve read a book or even a few phrases and the ingesting of that causes wonderful insights and a higher perspective. This is why reading and writing is my art of choice, it is my shield and my sword, my bow and my arrow. 

I encourage everyone to always find and fuel the outlet for your expression, I believe that to be a very essential part of the human experience, it helps develop our innate gifts and offer it to the world. Even if no one in the world sees your paintings, reads your book or hears your melodies, it is the journey that counts and the process of creation that nurtures our truest of selves.

I think the above presentation makes it more readable and available.:-k:read:


----------



## Fillipi

Thanks so much !


----------



## Ian8777

I think you are right about writing being about the journey and not the destination. A great read about the process of writing is _The War of Art _by author Stephen Pressfield. He talks about how writers should write with no thought of rewards, publishing or monies. The act of writing must be the reward itself and only then can good writing come about. I really agree with that line of thinking. I enjoyed your post and understand what you mean when you say, 'I believe that to be a very essential part of the human experience, it helps develop our innate gifts and offer it to the world.' For me, writing takes me to a sense of connection. Some might call that God, others may say the Universe, the more atheistic might suggest it is nothing so exciting. I don't care what it is, I just know that when I write I am plugged in to the mains.


----------



## escorial

Enjoyed the read man


----------



## kaminoshiyo

Fillipi said:


> Writing is the art of grasping something abstract and transferring it to another through the process of literary expression, making it then tangible to the reader. Like all true art form it is the transmission of the essence of an idea, thought or emotion to another, it posses the ability to plant a seed into the mind and hearts of those who study the fruits of its expression. This is why art in all its forms is an essential part of human evolution, through it we are inspired, enlightened and transformed. For many it is the catalyst of transformation, the spark that ignites a fire. To study art is to peek into the soul of another and walk away with a little part of that essence for our journey, stashing it in the bag of perspectives and insights. Writing and reading has been one of the primary catalysts of transformation in my life, there have been countless times where I’ve read a book or even a few phrases and the ingesting of that causes wonderful insights and a higher perspective. This is why reading and writing is my art of choice, it is my shield and my sword, my bow and my arrow. I encourage everyone to always find and fuel the outlet for your expression, I believe that to be a very essential part of the human experience, it helps develop our innate gifts and offer it to the world. Even if no one in the world sees your paintings, reads your book or hears your melodies, it is the journey that counts and the process of creation that nurtures our truest of selves.
> 
> Fillipi Rocha



 Keep the flame burning, man. Good spirit.


----------



## Khalid M

Ian8777 said:


> A great read about the process of writing is _The War of Art _by author Stephen Pressfield. He talks about how writers should write with no thought of rewards, publishing or monies. The act of writing must be the reward itself and only then can good writing come about. I really agree with that line of thinking.


I read that book too, one of my favorites, I'm always struggling Pressfield's concept of "Resistance".
Back on topic, enjoyed reading that post. Writing allows me to give a concrete form to my thoughts, a form I can preserve and share with others. The wonderful thing about writing is that it doesn't require money, resources or people. Anyone can write provided he has the will to do so. And for that, writing is a way of expression I cannot part with.


----------



## blazeofglory

I also delved in to the art of writing for long and read a lot of books and articles regarding the are of writing. Writing has been an integral part of my life; in fact I am accustomed to writing something at all times no matter what the topic is. I like to write on a range of topics from Economics to psychology to philosophy to science to spirituality since these all disciplines equally interest me. All I need not a good source of words since words are in of itself have nothing to say but when they are in the minds of a man of imagination it becomes catalytic. Words however are simply ingradients and unless they are woven into sentences they are of no use. 

We are not short of stories and ideas and all we need are proper words and their semantic use.


----------



## Writer One

blazeofglory,
 I like the words you used to describe why you write, excellent thread. I to am in the same way because the words themselves transform into knowledge we need to understand why we write. The word transform is indeed a expressed knowledge word. But seeing it above speaking it, gives it a ingredient of mind and matter we need to understand why we write in the first place. Your last sentence states your thread perfectly, well wrote. Writer One


----------



## blazeofglory

Writer One said:


> blazeofglory,
> I like the words you used to describe why you write, excellent thread. I to am in the same way because the words themselves transform into knowledge we need to understand why we write. The word transform is indeed a expressed knowledge word. But seeing it above speaking it, gives it a ingredient of mind and matter we need to understand why we write in the first place. Your last sentence states your thread perfectly, well wrote. Writer One


Thank you for liking my words. I like your thought and I felt that reflects some of the feelings that go inside me and that drive me write or create something to rise above what I am in , from my physical reality to a state of my divine state.


----------



## Abishai100

Yes, I found this helpful and wise.  Sometimes I have difficulty balancing stream-of-consciousness with sharp story-telling, especially when I'm trying to balance sensitivity with documentation.  Writing can be very tricky in that sense.  What do you think about the evocativeness of ghost stories?


----------



## blazeofglory

Abishai100 said:


> Yes, I found this helpful and wise.  Sometimes I have difficulty balancing stream-of-consciousness with sharp story-telling, especially when I'm trying to balance sensitivity with documentation.  Writing can be very tricky in that sense.  What do you think about the evocativeness of ghost stories?



Ghost stories or stories based on myths, legends evoke something that is deeply seated in the subconscious. Ghost stories mirrors our internal beings, imagine our boyhoods were full of imaginations, fancies and it takes to a deeper realm of us which we ordinarily fail to fathom. Yes stream of consciousness works in such stories more than in other types since our personalities are built on such stuffs even if we are maturing into adulthood.


----------



## Eric Romano

Writing requires a lot of patience and a flow of thoughts that would knit something beautiful to read. Any writer is well served by learning about the world.  The only way to become a writer is to sit still and write.  All writing counts, it’s cumulative.  I became a professional by taking any assignment I could get, applying fervent devotion even if the subject was algae production in sewage plants. I've also read a lot of books and articles and essays regarding the art of writing. I tend to wake up extremely early with words flooding into my brain.  If I don’t get up, they’ll continue to accumulate in puddles, so it’s a relief to get to the keyboard and dump them out. But many writers will tell you, in the modern era our job seems to demand everything _but_ writing. I think the writer’s duty is to own up to the power of the craft and use it wisely.


----------



## bobo

Eric Romano said:


> something beautiful to read.


Whou - stressing the beautiful is STRONG


----------



## WildPolitics

Wise words indeed Eric:  the writer’s duty is to own up to the power of the craft and use it wisely.

Thanks Fillipi for starting such a thought provoking thread!


----------



## JacksonPoland

Fillipi said:


> To study art is to peek into the soul of another and walk away with a little part of that essence for our journey, stashing it in the bag of perspectives and insights.
> Fillipi Rocha



Really enjoyed that, man.


----------

